# THE "PINKY POACHER" RE-DEIGNED



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

this is the "pinky poacher" with a slight change, last time i added a pinky hole to my pocket poacher it was apperently a clone of A+ ps series, even though the forks was a different shape! (but i'm not going to go into all that again







) anyway this new design will feel exactly the same in the hand as the original pinky poacher, it will come set up for either left or right handed people because of the design, i have attached a pic below, this is the first drawing and there will probaly be a few minow ajusments before i'm ready to release it, as i say - all though it may look a little different from the original pinky poacher it will feel EXACTLY the same in the hand, i might even add a lanyard hole were the red dot is? and surely this cant be a clone because there is no pinky hole







opinions welcome, thanks john


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I think it's great! Looks good, very different.









by the way, nice paint skills...







lol


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very silly







deleted


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like it and I also like the idea of the hook. Still can give a soled grip.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I like it John but its just like mine with a bit missing ha ha, only joking, i like it very much and if it shots as well as mine its a winner, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

dragonmaster said:


> I like it and I also like the idea of the hook. Still can give a soled grip.


"THE HOOK" now i might just call it that "thanks" but first i must see if its going to be called a coppied design first, 
even though the forks and the handle are different


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

deleted


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> I like it John but its just like mine with a bit missing ha ha, only joking, i like it very much and if it shots as well as mine its a winner, jeff


jeff you have got the only one of them ever to be made !!!
its realy hard trying to add a pinky hole to any of my designs because everyone will just say i'm coppying!! if i put a pinky hole in my demon, pocket poacher, predator, target shooter, knobbly or vulture it will just be classed as a A+ coppy even though all 6 designs have totally different fork shapes??? it amazes me hahaha


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> I like it John but its just like mine with a bit missing ha ha, only joking, i like it very much and if it shots as well as mine its a winner, jeff


jeff you have got the only one of them ever to be made !!!
its realy hard trying to add a pinky hole to any of my designs because everyone will just say i'm coppying!! if i put a pinky hole in my demon, pocket poacher, predator, target shooter, knobbly or vulture it will just be classed as a A+ coppy even though all 6 designs have totally different fork shapes??? it amazes me hahaha








[/quote]

If its the only one i mite put it on ebay to see how much i get







, just joking all my catapults stay with me till they cant be used no more, then they go on my wall, jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

looking good

Be careful though it could infringe some coat hanger designers copy rights


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

dont you think the dankung toucan is exactly the same as my pocket poacher with a pinky hole? i wasnt allowed to sell mine as it was classed as a clone....... i wonder if dankung had the same problems and messages i did, errrrrrr..... probaly not !!!!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> dont you think the dankung toucan is exactly the same as my pocket poacher with a pinky hole? i wasnt allowed to sell mine as it was classed as a clone....... i wonder if dankung had the same problems and messages i did, errrrrrr..... probaly not !!!!


John i dont know why you done start selling them the same as mine, anyone can see its your other one with a pinky hole, and it has differant fork shape and grip, the only thing to me that looks the same as anyone catapults is the hole and even polo mints have them, 
cheers jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah but here's the thing Dankung had permission from the designer,,,,,,that designer is E~shot









Plus I think the tucan has a oval pinky hole and a cut out above that,it also has two more cut outs in the grip area ..so maybe not the same as your PP JMO


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> dont you think the dankung toucan is exactly the same as my pocket poacher with a pinky hole? i wasnt allowed to sell mine as it was classed as a clone....... i wonder if dankung had the same problems and messages i did, errrrrrr..... probaly not !!!!


John i dont know why you done start selling them the same as mine, anyone can see its your other one with a pinky hole, and it has differant fork shape and grip, the only thing to me that looks the same as anyone catapults is the hole and even polo mints have them, 
cheers jeff








[/quote]

i agree jeff, its just my design with a pinky hole, its nothing like the others, but i dont want to make enemies, i know and everyone else knows its a different design but if i bring it out i will just get s**t for it, but at the end of the day why should i not bring one of my designs out with a pinky hole just because it looks SIMALAR to someone elses? its either keep everyone happy and stick to the designs i have or bring out my OWN designs with a pinky hole and cause WW3


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ya cant please all the people all the time............. trust your feelings Luke..... ya have to makes a decision man.... time will tell if ya made the right one or not...... here endeth the lesson.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks cool, very nice!!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I would say make your designs and make them well. Consumers can decide on their own. I don't own one of yours yet, but that will change soon.

Wayne


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I dont think you need to make such a drastic `hook`

just cut a small portion at the bottom like this (top right)










Then it would make a prefect spot to center wrap the bands and pouch for stowage

LGD


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

wasnt it dankung the ones first started the pinky hold, well anyways you keep up the good work john, some makers are limited to one trick ponys, you have several well designed slingshots, and are always redesigning and improving, cant keep a good man down!


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

John,

I admire your utilitarian approach to the situation, since you are even considering a redesign. It's very hard to come up with a "Y" that is different enough, so that no one will claim it was a clone or copy. I believe that slingshots are like pizzas and hamburgers. I believe we should be paying for the craftsmanship and the cooking, but I might be wrong; i am no lawyer.

Maybe you would like to make the hook have more "utility" and have less of a gap that is higher up. That way we can "hook" it on a belt loop or backpack.
****Like what LGD said!* sorry I just read his response







***
Cheers!





gamekeeper john said:


> this is the "pinky poacher" with a slight change, last time i added a pinky hole to my pocket poacher it was apperently a clone of A+ ps series, even though the forks was a different shape! (but i'm not going to go into all that again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

John, 
I've been on your side about the clone issue even though I'm a customer of A + and think he is a great guy. I really admire your craftsmanship as well as shooting skill. That being said I think it is wrong (the most polite way I can put it) to bring all this up again the day Perry goes on vacation. "dirty billiards" imo.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

this needs to stop now


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> this needs to stop now


a agree this will be my last post in this thread, i just hope it all doesn't get brought up again when i bring the designs out !!!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Its funny how somebody allways brings up this copying thing.

I just would ignore them and tell them; SUE ME


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

i agree with tirador, only make the cut out on the bottom to make it ambidex.


Tirador said:


> this is the "pinky poacher" with a slight change, last time i added a pinky hole to my pocket poacher it was apperently a clone of A+ ps series, even though the forks was a different shape! (but i'm not going to go into all that again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------

